# Bulls Sign Mike Brown as Big Man Coach



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

KC's has this tidbit at the end of his beat report for Sunday's paper:



> General manager John Paxson is interviewing former Bull Mike Brown as a player development coach. Brown, who played two seasons with Paxson, has head-coaching experience in the Development League.


I wonder if he's interviewing him to be a big man coach?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

Scottie Pippen also is getting an interview in the coming weeks.

I think Boylan will be on the way out at the end of the season, with Pippen and a brand new regime taking over. Hopefully Paxson can pry Cartwright back too. Maybe get Kukoc and Randy Livingston on there as well. 

Looking over, with parts of both three peats on the sideline could inspire our young players, and Livingston would be there to keep Tyrus focused, and help Gordon.

Hopefully we have a changing of the guard. Ron Adams, Pete Myers are just crap pretty much.


----------



## rasalpool (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



BG7 Lavigne said:


> Scottie Pippen also is getting an interview in the coming weeks.
> 
> I think Boylan will be on the way out at the end of the season, with Pippen and a brand new regime taking over. Hopefully Paxson can pry Cartwright back too. Maybe get Kukoc and Randy Livingston on there as well.
> 
> ...



Why would Cartwright comeback ? Paxson fired Him


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

Geee, maybe we can bring back Krause while we're at it.

We need a big man coach. We need a new approach. However, we don't need Pippenhatorade.

What's wrong Coach pip? Got a headache?

Can't do that coach pip, I have a hang nail.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

LOL Chicago, home of the radio broadcaster turned GM and Future home of the former player with 0 NBA coaching experience turned Head Coach for a former 6 time world championship franchise!! 

Thank goodness we aren't a major market team or else people would be laughing at our front office decisions.. oh wait.

I'm getting sick of this franchise, THESE WHERE THE FREAKING CHICAGO BULLS!!! Now it seems like we are the Reno Bulls. 

Bring in a real GM
Bring in a coach who has been coaching for a long time and knows how to coach already.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

We dont need a new coach we need a big man that can score and draw a double team, period. And more than anything we need to dump BW who does seem to care one way or the other.

david


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

I think this is a great move from what it says.I think if we can bring in pippen,and this mike brown as assitant coaches,and use them for player developement purposes this would be great for our organization.Because who else to learn under then a scottie pippen,someone who won 6 rings.This mike brown guy hopefully as well can bring something postive to the table.

Still though we suck when it comes to player developement,and this move and others that need to be made are made,because i'm sick of seeing our players leave to be made into all stars else where.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

the bulls need to spend some cash for once , pay for quality, get some experienced top notch coaches , ...not take flyers on guys who aren't in demand or go after guys who will garner some good headlines for a week because they used to be bulls.

this cheap way is so uneeded , coaches dont count on the salary cap.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



Da Grinch said:


> the bulls need to spend some cash for once , pay for quality, get some experienced top notch coaches ,


Reinsdorf is too busy spending his cash on signing over priced over the hill bullpen pitchers for the White Sux, he doesnt give a crap about improving the Bulls as long as they continue to make money.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Chicago, home of the radio broadcaster turned GM and Future home of the former player with 0 NBA coaching experience turned Head Coach for a former 6 time world championship franchise!!
> 
> Thank goodness we aren't a major market team or else people would be laughing at our front office decisions.. oh wait.
> 
> ...


Wow, you know how many years Joe Dumars spent as a broadcaster or coach before moving into the front office? 0, he spent 1 year as Vice President of Player Personal before becoming the GM of the Pistons. That's a lot of experience there, I'll tell you that. 

Do you remember how many years of head coaching experience Larry Bird had before he took over the Pacers, a team that had been to the Eastern Conference Finals in '94 and '95? Uh, that would be 0. Now, I'm not saying that I want Pip as a head coach, but it's not so much the head coach sometimes as it is the excellent assistant coaches you have around you.

Your line of I'm getting SICK of this FRANCHISE shows your true colors as a fan! I'm just as frustrated as anyone else about this season, about how things have gone, but will I ever get sick of this franchise? NO 

Will I ever hate the GM? NO (I didn't hate Krause when he was here)
Will I ever stop watching the Bulls? NO
Will I stop burning games to DVD, even when they are losing? NO

Cause I am a diehard fan, through and through. Regardless of the situation I will cheer for this team. 

I'm getting sick of the hyprocrit fans on the radio, on the message boards changing their stance day after day, year after year.

I remember Paxson signing Chandler before the '05-06 season (when Chandler didn't work on his game at all that offseason). Then come the season, he stunk it up. I remember people ripping into Paxson for signing Chandler to so much money, what a waste, what a bum Chandler was, he has to go, get rid of him.

So, Paxson gets Wallace ( yes, it was a mistake to sign him, I agree) and unloads Chandler to New Orleans. Now, Chandler is having the All-Star season and people have to mention everytime, well the Bulls had a guy that is dominating in New Orleans. Shame on Pax for giving up on him so early.

People now are jumping on Luol Deng for starting to be injury prone, wow I remember people complaining about Tyson went he missed a lot of the '03-04 season with a back injury. Or how he was injuring himself playing bigger centers or forwards. 

Tyson Chandler is playing well because of 2 reasons.

1. He needed a change of scenary. Some players do, it helps their career when they go somewhere else. Playing for Skiles and the burden of the new contract was too much for him, he had to move on.
2. He is playing with Chris Paul, if not top 3 but definetly a top 5 point guard in the league. In a few years, take away Kidd and Nash and Paul will be the PG of the league. Paul has the ability to make the players around him better.

Now we have to rip into Pax for not drafting Brandon Roy, for trading Lamarcus Aldridge to Portland. Damn, Pax was hounded for always making the safe pick, for not taking a chance on an athlete with potential. 

Forget the fact that Aldridge and Roy went to a bad team in Portland and got playing time right away, that doesn't mean anything at all. Forget the fact that Tyrus has shown the ability to have big games. Forget the fact that Tyrus has shown more potential in rebounding and defense that Aldridge has shown. Forget the fact that Tyrus played 1 year at LSU and was no where on the map at the beginning of that college season. That Aldridge had played a few years at Texas and was on alot of people's radars. That Aldridge was the safe pick for the Bulls. Yet, Pax blew it when it came to that draft.

Even Thabo has started to show his potential with increased playing time and Tyrus has done a little better of late.

You know, for the mistakes made I bet Joe Dumars would like to have drafted Carmelo, Wade, or Bosh before Darko. That McHale wouldn't have traded Roy for Randy Foye. That Atlanta would have taken Chris Paul or Deron Williams before Marvin Williams. That the Charlotte Hornets wouldn't have traded the rights to Kobe Bryant to LA for Vlade, etc, etc, etc.

Fans can always make the judgement after the fact, can always state that they knew best when they didn't know jack!! That they would make a mistake like everyone does in any job that they ever have occupied. You can complain but look at this roster, the Bulls are not far from turning this back around. 

Play Noah, Thabo and Tyrus extended minutes and let them learn on the floor. Decide on who to keep between Gordon and Deng, I prefer Deng cause he can hit the 15 footer, grab rebounds and play decent defense when he is not injured. Make a trade before the deadline or during the offseason and if the Bulls get into the lottery, do your best to move up if Beasley, Rose or Mayo come out in the draft.

Frustration of a season with so many expectations, it does suck but with the right moves, you can get the ship back on track. With Paxson talking to Mike Brown, a possible big man coach, well that is something the team didn't have before and Paxson is trying to add that dimension to our club.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



> Wow, you know how many years Joe Dumars spent as a broadcaster or coach before moving into the front office? 0, he spent 1 year as Vice President of Player Personal before becoming the GM of the
> Pistons. That's a lot of experience there, I'll tell you that.
> 
> 
> Do you remember how many years of head coaching experience Larry Bird had before he took over the Pacers, a team that had been to the Eastern Conference Finals in '94 and '95? Uh, that would be 0. Now, I'm not saying that I want Pip as a head coach, but it's not so much the head coach sometimes as it is the excellent assistant coaches you have around you.


You know what thats fine but this is Chicago, not Detroit or Indiana. Can Pip be a good coach Sure but I would rather have him coach his first job somwhere else. I just want someone in here that has done the job before thats all. 



> Your line of I'm getting SICK of this FRANCHISE shows your true colors as a fan! I'm just as frustrated as anyone else about this season, about how things have gone, but will I ever get sick of this franchise? NO
> 
> Will I ever hate the GM? NO (I didn't hate Krause when he was here)
> Will I ever stop watching the Bulls? NO
> ...


My true colors? There is nothing wrong with expecting MORE out of your team and Franchise, especially when you where force fead this "Right Way" garbage from Pax for the past what 4 seasons? 

You may be one of those fans that will allways like this team and drink the koolaide but I'm not going to put up with this kind of garbage and its my right as a FAN to complain. Just because people are starting to get sick of this regime doesnt make them any less of a fan. 





> Now we have to rip into Pax for not drafting Brandon Roy, for trading Lamarcus Aldridge to Portland. Damn, Pax was hounded for always making the safe pick, for not taking a chance on an athlete with potential.


There is a difference on taking a chance on an athlete with potential (Rudy Gay) and taking a chance on a great leaper with 0 basketball skills (Thomas). 



> Forget the fact that Aldridge and Roy went to a bad team in Portland and got playing time right away, that doesn't mean anything at all. Forget the fact that Tyrus has shown the ability to have big games. *Forget the fact that Tyrus has shown more potential in rebounding and defense *that Aldridge has shown. Forget the fact that Tyrus played 1 year at LSU and was no where on the map at the beginning of that college season. That Aldridge had played a few years at Texas and was on alot of people's radars. That Aldridge was the safe pick for the Bulls. Yet, Pax blew it when it came to that draft.
> 
> Even Thabo has started to show his potential with increased playing time and Tyrus has done a little better of late.


I have not seen one thing that Tyrus Thomas can do better than Lamarcus Aldrige. Want to talk about big games sure.

Tyrus Thomas career highs
Pts 27 Rebounds 14 Blocks 5 nice highs in each category

Lamarcus Aldrige career highs
Pts 36 Rebounds 15 Blocks 5

Pretty similar but the difference between the 2 is that Aldrige contributes to his team on a daily basis and skill set is far more better than Tyrus. Tyrus Thomas is very close to being a Bust, sure he can rebound and jump really high but thats it. 



*



Fans can always make the judgement after the fact

Click to expand...

*There where a ton of fans that wanted Roy, Aldrige and Gay before the draft. 



> Play Noah, Thabo and Tyrus extended minutes and let them learn on the floor. Decide on who to keep between Gordon and Deng, I prefer Deng cause he can hit the 15 footer, grab rebounds and play decent defense when he is not injured. Make a trade before the deadline or during the offseason and if the Bulls get into the lottery, do your best to move up if Beasley, Rose or Mayo come out in the draft.
> 
> Frustration of a season with so many expectations, it does suck but with the right moves, you can get the ship back on track. With Paxson talking to Mike Brown, a possible big man coach, well that is something the team didn't have before and Paxson is trying to add that dimension to our club.


The problem is that Noah, Thabo and Tyrus SUCK! Its not that Boylan and Skiles hated these guys and dint care about developing them, both coaches said about Tyrus Thomas that playing him doesnt give us the best chance to win, WE ARE TALKING about the second pick in the draft who has been on the team 2 seasons now and seems to have goten worse!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

Brown's not the only one being considered, but he is the front runner:



> The latter part of Monday's practice at the Bulls' training center featured a 3-on-3 game pitting Adrian Griffin, Aaron Gray and Tyrus Thomas against Joakim Noah, Viktor Khryapa and Demetris Nichols.
> 
> The competition was fierce, but the baskets were infrequent.
> 
> ...


Gray would welcome adding coach who could work with team's tallest players


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



narek said:


> I wonder if he's interviewing him to be a big man coach?


Well done!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



> "Sometimes, when you're 7-foot, it's hard to listen to 5-10 guys tell you how to go up against other 7-footers," Gray said Monday at the Berto Center. "Especially me, so young in my career, having as many people around like that as possible would be good for me."


:lol:

We would have a MUCH better record if only we had more Tall coaches on our team... Pax get on it.










YOUR HIRED!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

Penny pinching and unwillingness in hiring a good big man coach.

***Paxson fires Skiles and hires a big man coach***

Looking into my crystal ball: "What good is hiring a big man coach going to do? Obviously that is not enough."


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*

Come on guys, this can only be a positive.

We need some big men coaches desperately. In fact, Don't stop at hiring one. Hire two or three.

I want the next head coach of the Bulls to be a big man as well - Kurt Rambis - come on down to Chicago. PJ isn't giving that Laker job up anytime soon.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



chifaninca said:


> Come on guys, this can only be a positive.
> 
> We need some big men coaches desperately. In fact, Don't stop at hiring one. Hire two or three.
> 
> I want the next head coach of the Bulls to be a big man as well - Kurt Rambis - come on down to Chicago. PJ isn't giving that Laker job up anytime soon.


Why stop at hiring more Tall Coaches, how bout hiring the first 7 foot GM!!









"Wit de first pick of the draffft, I the great Gheorghe Muresan select Roy Hibbert!"


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



> New Mike Brown in the Central
> 
> Today the Chicago Bulls signed Mike Brown to their coaching staff as a big man coach. Brown was a 6′9″, 257 pound center in his playing days.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Paxson interviewing Mike Brown (not the Cleveland Mike Brown)*



BG7 Lavigne said:


> LINK


While he may very well be hired, I'm not currently buying this source.

Should be a confirmation coming by tomorrow one way or another...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Bulls To Sign Mike Brown as Big Man Coach?*

Stacey King also mentioned it at the beginning of the telecast.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls To Sign Mike Brown as Big Man Coach?*



BG7 Lavigne said:


> Stacey King also mentioned it at the beginning of the telecast.


Oh. Well. Hopefully another link'll confirm, as I can't watch from my current location and missed it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls To Sign Mike Brown as Big Man Coach?*



King Joseus said:


> Oh. Well. Hopefully another link'll confirm, as I can't watch from my current location and missed it.


Sun-Times has it:

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/765095,earlybull012908.article


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls To Sign Mike Brown as Big Man Coach?*

Well shoot. I should've known better than to question sloth.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> In his career, he averaged 5.0 PPG 4.4 RPG and 0.3 BPG.


:lol:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Was that the guy they interviewed before the start of the second half? I sure didn't recognize him, although I wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I think it was.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

They interviewed Mike Wilhelm before the second half... if memory serves...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> :lol:



6.7 ppg 4.3 rbs and .04 blks per game.

Laugh it up, those are Phil Jackson's career numbers. Not that different.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> 6.7 ppg 4.3 rbs and .04 blks per game.
> 
> Laugh it up, those are Phil Jackson's career numbers. Not that different.


What does Phil Jacksons numbers have to do with the fact that Mike Brown is being brought in as a "Big Mans coach" and not as a possible head coach candidate. I just think its funny that Mike Brown is suppose to teach the bigs a few things, whats he going to teach them, how to be more average?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> What does Phil Jacksons numbers have to do with the fact that Mike Brown is being brought in as a "Big Mans coach" and not as a possible head coach candidate. I just think its funny that Mike Brown is suppose to teach the bigs a few things, whats he going to teach them, how to be more average?


To be a good coach, you must have been a good player? If anything, the opposite seems to be true.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls Name Michael Brown Assistant Coach

link



> January 30, 2008 – The Chicago Bulls today named Michael Brown assistant coach. Brown joins Ron Adams, Pete Myers and Mike Wilhelm to round out Jim Boylan’s coaching staff.
> 
> “Michael’s main responsibility will be working with Pete Myers and focusing on the continued development of our young big men,” said Bulls Interim Head Coach Jim Boylan. “His experience as a player in the NBA, and as a coach in the NBDL, will be a welcome addition to our staff and our team.”
> 
> ...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> To be a good coach, you must have been a good player? If anything, the opposite seems to be true.


Mike Brown was not very good at being a Big Man so what is he going to teach other bad big men and hows he going to make them better? 

He dint do anything as a player and did squat as a coach in the NBDL. 

If we wanted to hire a big man coach why not one who was a big man coach in the NBA?

Why not go after Bill Cartwright again or pry away Patrick Ewing from Orlando, I dunno just make a move that resembles what a big major market team would do, hiring a no name NBDL reject is a joke IMO. But whatevs this move doesnt make this team better or worse in any way.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Mike Brown was not very good at being a Big Man so what is he going to teach other bad big men and hows he going to make them better?
> 
> He dint do anything as a player and did squat as a coach in the NBDL.
> 
> ...


My point is there doesn't seem to be any correlation between being a great NBA player and being a great NBA coach. In fact, many great coaches were middling players. So to suggest that because Brown wasn't an NBA star and instead was an 11-year journeyman that he can't be an effective coach is false logic.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Mike Brown was not very good at being a Big Man so what is he going to teach other bad big men and hows he going to make them better?
> 
> He dint do anything as a player and did squat as a coach in the NBDL.
> 
> ...


Well, we're near the same age, so I take it that neither of us can remember much about Mike Brown the basketball player. I would hope that you'd be able to see that maybe a guy that never had the athleticism to excel in the nba still has the know-how to teach someone how to play basketball effectively. Aaron Gray, for example, could already teach a few far better centers a few post moves (see: Tyson Chandler, among others)... playing ability just has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> To be a good coach, you must have been a good player? If anything, the opposite seems to be true.


In general people that:
have to play smart to succeed (They understand what they're doing and can think their way through a situation, not just naturally react.)
work hard at their skills (understands not everything comes naturally to everyone)
make good coaches.

There's a lot of guys in the 70,80s that had good careers because they were smart bball players not because they were outrageous athletes.

I'm quite surprised at the focusing on stats.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Some information on Mike Brown:



> # Was an assistant coach for the Las Vegas Slam during the 2001-2002 season. The Las Vegas Slam are an ABA team. Reggie Theus was the head coach. Brown was in charge of instilling fundamentals in the young players in his time here.
> # Was an assistant coach to Kent Davison for the NBDL’s Roanoke Dazzle for the 2002-2003 season and the 2003-2004 season. They made the NBDL playoffs in the 2002-2003 season. In his time in Roanoke, he acquired a record of 46-50 (.479).
> # Head coach of the Fayettville Patriots. Led the Patriots to a 17-31 (.354) record in the 2004-2005 season. In the 2005-2006 season, he led the Patriots to a record of 16-32 (.333).
> # After the 2005-2006 season, both teams that Brown coached at received the kiss of death and were removed from the NBDL. Although, with a name like Dazzle, it should come to no surprise that D-League basketball failed in Roanoke.
> ...


http://www.dabullz.com/2008/01/30/tidbits-on-mike-brown/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow I'm glad we finally got someone with experience on this coaching staff :biggrin:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Lets hire Dickey Simpkins as a point guard coach....I'll get him to stop playing pickup games at Lifetime Fitness.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Khalid El Amin for Strength and conditioning coach!


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Khalid El Amin for Strength and conditioning coach!


How about hiring Dalibor Bagaric to teach the young players how to bite off the heads of chickens.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

How bout Rusty Larue for assistant Energy and Hustle coach.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> How bout Rusty Larue for assistant Energy and Hustle coach.


I was actually going to recommend Rusty Larue, only as the Nickname Coach.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I was actually going to recommend Rusty Larue, only as the Nickname Coach.


Only if the DRAGAN Tarlac can be HIS assistant.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Good move Pax.

Guess we can make room now for trophy number 7... yawn..........


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Good move Pax.
> 
> Guess we can make room now for trophy number 7... yawn..........


Instead of signing a Big Man coach how bout signing a decent BIG MAN!


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Instead of signing a Big Man coach how bout signing a decent BIG MAN!


Please name one.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Case said:


> Please name one.


Apparently Pau Gasol can be had for GARBAGE!


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Apparently Pau Gasol can be had for GARBAGE!


Nope, Pau Gasol can be had for expiring contracts. We don't have those.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Case said:


> Nope, Pau Gasol can be had for expiring contracts. We don't have those.


Why dint we? 

Why dint Pax sign Sweets and PJ to 1 year deals before the season?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why dint we?
> 
> Why dint Pax sign Sweets and PJ to 1 year deals before the season?


We would have lost out on such promising prospects as Aaron Gray & Demetris Nichols.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Why dint we?
> 
> Why dint Pax sign Sweets and PJ to 1 year deals before the season?


Because he doesn't have a crystal ball?
Because it takes two parties to sign a contract?
Because Memphis didn't bite when we HAD Sweetney and PJ on expiring deals?

You pick.


And I'm sure you would have jumped down Paxson's throat for signing Sweetney to ANY contract, after the time he (Sweets) spent in Chicago. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Because he doesn't have a crystal ball?


It doesnt take a great GM to know that Expiring contracts are almost as valuable as having a star player on your team. 



> Because it takes two parties to sign a contract?


PJ Brown- "What?! come out of retirement sign a 10 million dollar contract to just sit on the bench all night! Pax you must be crazy!" 

Sweets- "No I think I enjoy being un-employed Mr. Paxon so thanks for the contract offer but I'm good."

It seems like either Pax just dint want to offer contracts to these two guys or Reinsdorf was just to cheap.



> Because Memphis didn't bite when we HAD Sweetney and PJ on expiring deals?


Still there is NOTHING wrong with having expiring contracts on your team.




> And I'm sure you would have jumped down Paxson's throat for signing Sweetney to ANY contract, after the time he (Sweets) spent in Chicago. You can't have it both ways.


I would have a problem if the contract was over 1 year but honestly I would be ok with a 1 year deal. I would rather have Sweets for 1 year than Griffin for 2 more seasons.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

No owner is going to approve a signing for $10 million so a guy can sit on the bench, on the off-chance he might be valuable in a trade 6 months later. That's just a stupid business move. What happens if Memphis likes LA's deal better? PJ continues to rot on the Chicago bench while fans continue to sit here play Monday morning quarterback.

You want someone to blame, and so you come up with all these silly "shoulda woulda coulda" scenarios. No one wants to acknowledge that this was a good team last year, and that the only thing that has changed is the players' effort. It's obvious every time you watch a game - the players aren't putting out the same effort anymore. Why aren't you blaming them?

Criticize Paxson for signing Wallace. Criticize him for drafting Thomas. But criticizing him for not signing PJ to another $10 million deal to sit on the bench, while crossing your fingers that someone with a disgruntled star wants the deal? That is just silly.


----------

